# Disappearing lines/evap on Frer?



## OSTC (Jul 17, 2007)

Anyone experience this?

I had a 2 pack of Frer's, the first one I took @ 10dpo and it was totally white no doubt about it negative... Now this morning @ 16dpo I took the second one and while fairly faint there was a no doubt about it line ( A lot like the line I got w/ my ds2) as soon as the pee hit it... I ran to get my camera and it was already faded to this... I expect something like this from the dollar store tests but not a Frer...







Remind me to take the test and then walk away for 3 mins as this seeing a line and then having it disappear is to emotionally unsettling...


----------



## OSTC (Jul 17, 2007)

I guess FRER isn't very reliable these days...









http://forums.weddingbells.ca/ubbthr...1938893&page=1


----------



## SimplyRochelle (Feb 21, 2007)

Nope. Happened three times to me last month. They even looked pink and DH agreed. All way after the time limit though and AF showed up a few days later.


----------



## Jenifer76 (Apr 20, 2005)

I contacted them after I had a similiar experience and got a check for $20. I got an evaporation line immediately upon the urine hitting the test. I was pretty ticked because its not like these are cheap tests -- and how could I trust the reliability of the second one. It helps to be a cranky hormonal TTC mess sometimes.


----------



## Samanthavv (Jan 6, 2009)

I use internet cheapies. Honestly, i like my internet cheapers BETTER than first response! I got positives with my cheapers before first response even showed up! DAYS before it showed up! Also, the line on my internet cheapies is thicker, so its easier to see a faint positive than on the first response ones.


----------



## sarahb918 (Dec 16, 2009)

Actually I've heard of a lot of people having this problem and getting clearer (and sooner) results with the Dollar Store tests.

Honestly, I hate any sort of line test because the ones I got with my daughter were always SUPER light or unclear. I won't even bother with them this time around and will just go for the digital. More expensive, but at least they give you a clear Pregnant or Not Pregnant.


----------



## sarahb918 (Dec 16, 2009)

Also, I could be wrong about the terminology, but I thought an evap line was a line that sometimes shows up after the 3 minute mark, not before. So I would say if you saw a line immediately, there is a good chance that you're pregnant because it must have detected some HCG


----------

